# Atacar un PCB con acido muriatico ?



## cesar lazo (Ene 8, 2010)

hola

quisiera saber si puedo atacar una PCB con acido muriatico..ya que en el lugar donde vivo... he visitado varias tiendas y no ecuentro el percloruro ferrico.... les agradecere su ayuda......

CESAR LAZO


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

hola cesar lazo.

fíjate que acá en el foro hay un tutorial el cual te paso el link : https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/tutoriales/circuitos-impresos.htm

donde dice una manera de atacar un PCB SIN PERCLORURO FERRICO. hay otra manera que esta, con agua fuerte (ácido clorhídrico) y agua oxigenada. Ahí está la formula de todo para hacer bien la mezcla.

Si no me equivoco, creo que ácido muriático y acido clorhídrico es lo mismo. Lo que pasa es que no creo que puedas usar solo ácido ya que sería muy potente y te destruiría gran parte de la placa. Por eso la mezcla que se hace con agua oxigenada.

El percloruro ferrico si, es dificil de conseguir, pero para mi es el mejor método. He hecho varios PCB's y todos perfectos. 

Saludos!


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 8, 2010)

agracias por tu respuesta....del acido,,,, disculpa mi ignorancia que es agua fuerte? es la misma agua destilada?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 8, 2010)

NO NO NO!! no es lo mismo, va, en realidad no se quien inventó el nombre de "agua fuerte" algun navo, jeje para mi es ACIDO CLORHIDRICO O ACIDO MURIATICO.

Lo puse asi porque por ahí hay gente que conoce el acido muriático con el nombre de agua fuerte. Pero en sí es lo mismo. Creo que el nombre ´tecnico y el correcto es Acido Clorhídrico.

saludos!

me olvidaba: cesar fijate el link que te mandé, ahí tenes un buen turorial que te explica todos los procesos...

saludos!


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 8, 2010)

mmmmm okkkkkk.....entonces acido muriatico y agua oxigenada verdad??


----------



## pablor09 (Ene 9, 2010)

Hola. El Acido muriatico es el acido clorhidrico concentrado entre 26 a 28%.
Contiene Fe para actuar como catalizador, o sea para apurar las reacciones en las que participa.
Los químicos más utilizados son el cloruro Ferrico, el sulfuro de amonio, el ácido clorhídrico mezclado con agua (el que mencione al principio) y peróxido de hidrógeno. Existen formulaciones de ataque de tipo alcalino y de tipo ácido.....blah

Lo que te recomiendo es el Cloruro Ferrico y como segunda opcion el Àcido Clorhìdrico. Si no tenes conocimientos ni experiencia en quìmica o en un laboratorio no utilices ningun otro elemento. Tampoco se te ocurra mezclar. No tengas ni por casualidad las dos cosas juntas, te aconcejo elejir una de las dos y si vas a atacar mucho compras barias botellas. almacena todo bien, usa guantes de latex descartable, tene siempre a mano papel para limpiar y el cesto donde tirar todo eso que descartas. Siempre luego de terminar lavate bien las manos, no te la pases por ningun lado, y hojo que mancha la ropa peor que el aciete.
Y antes de irme yo usaria Cloruro Ferrico. Ambas combinaciones son muy toxicas y venenosas, pero la que acabo de mencionar es la menos.

Saludos y suerte !


----------



## Chico3001 (Ene 9, 2010)

Tambien es extremadamente dañino respirar los vapores del acido clorhidrico o del muriatico , y ademas se deben manipula todo con guantes ya que producen quemaduras en la piel


----------



## Tavo (Ene 9, 2010)

cesar lazo dijo:


> mmmmm okkkkkk.....entonces acido muriatico y agua oxigenada verdad??



Cesar gastate y fijate el tutorial que te dejé al principio. Ahí estan todos los pasos para hacer el proceso en tu caso con Acido Clorhídrico y Agua Oxigenada.

Pero fijate bien el tutorial de esta página, está muy completo y te va a servir.
Yo, al igual que los otros compañeros prefiero mil veces el percloruro ferrico. Es la mejor solución sin tener que mezclar nada y es la más segura y simple. Además, en mi caso he probado que si estas medio impaciente y querés que se haga medio rapidito, solo basta con calentar (un poquito, no más) el percloruro ferrico con al placa sumergida y en menos de 5 minutos lo tenés listo.

Saludos.


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 9, 2010)

el agua fuerte aca en argentina se le llama aguarras es un dukuyente para pinturas no es thinner


----------



## electropsychedelic (Ene 9, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> el agua fuerte aca en argentina se le llama aguarras es un dukuyente para pinturas no es thinner


Acá en Colombia también existe el aguarrás, que se consigue en cualquier ferretería.

Así que bueno por lo menos ha quedado claro que en tutoriales de quemar PCBs... "agua fuerte" corresponde a ácido muriático.
También me parece interesante lo comentado por pablor09, porque en mi caso pude o puedo conseguir el ácido muriático en concentración de 28%, pero no estaba seguro si era una concentración "indicada".


----------



## roberto sirigu (Ene 9, 2010)

Este tuturial esta muy Bien


----------



## PEBE (Ene 9, 2010)

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ácido_clorhídrico

en mexico no es tan dificil encontrar cloruro ferrico, solo que es caro (el de buena marca) venden uno barato pero como que viene muy rebajado


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 9, 2010)

Si yo e tenido problemas con el marca steren, compre un bote chico 355ml (creo) al tratar de utilizarlo duro 5 horas en una placa 15cm x 10cm y le "quito" muy poco cobre... despues lo labe y probe con el acido muriatico con agua oxigenada y lo "quito" como en 15min, lo bueno de esto es que puedes ver el avance del "quemado" .


----------



## lubeck (Ene 10, 2010)

Coincido con ivan y el cloruro ferrico de steren.... no sirve, yo lo compro sin marca y lo consigo en casas pequeñas de componentes electronicos sobre todo donde venden componentes para estudiantes y me dan muy buen resultado... ¿¿¿¿¿el acido muriatico?????? no lo he probado
post.end.


----------



## cejas99 (Ene 15, 2010)

Es mejor el percloruro  y es menos peligroso


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 15, 2010)

si pero el problema de el es que no lo puede conseguir


----------



## PEBE (Ene 15, 2010)

que raro a mi el steren me funciona de maravilla

a veces es necesario concentrarlo un poquito mas (cuando ves que no pasa nada con tu placa)con unas 3 tapitas empieza a comerse el cobre

lo que sí quiero tratar con acido muriatico y agua oxigenada a ver que tal los resultados


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 15, 2010)

Esta placa fue la que trate de "quemar" con el cloruro ferrico y aqui ya con el acido muriatico y agua oxigenada


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 15, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> si pero el problema de el es que _no lo puede conseguir_


¿ Fuiste a la dirección que te pasé ?


----------



## kal00 (Ene 15, 2010)

*OJO:* Aguarrás *NO* es lo mismo que Ácido Muriático. 

Tengo una Ferretería, y aguarrás es algo completamente diferente al ácido muriático.

Yo uso ácido muriático y agua oxigenada (Peróxido de Hidrógeno) para atacar mis PCB's, saqué el método de aquí:

Stop Using Ferric Chloride Etchant! A better solution...

Saludos!

PS: Cómo hiciste para que tu placa quedara tan brillante *ivan_mzr*? o es efecto de cámara?


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 15, 2010)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Fuiste a la dirección que te pasé ?


 espera fogo a quien se lo decis a mi


----------



## ivan_mzr (Ene 16, 2010)

kal00 dijo:


> PS: Cómo hiciste para que tu placa quedara tan brillante *ivan_mzr*? o es efecto de cámara?



Esta dentro de la solucion. lo que brilla es el liquido. 
Aqui ya afuera:


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 16, 2010)

g.corallo dijo:


> espera fogo a quien se lo decis a mi


Sip............


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 16, 2010)

ahh no fogo yo el cloruro lo consigo en la esquina de mi casa todabia tengo que ir a buscar la colofonia lo que yo decia era que cesar no lo podia conseguir al cloruro y por eso lo quiere hacer con acido muriatico


----------



## cesar lazo (Ene 16, 2010)

corallo fijate que el acido muriatico es el mismo acido clorhidrico pero en menos porcentaje.....si me diluyo la placa en la prueba que tu me dijistes.....pero ya encontre el percloruro...lo encontre como a una hora de mi casa y ya biene solo para verterlo en la placa....me cuesta 15$


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 16, 2010)

cesar lazo dijo:


> corallo fijate que el acido muriatico es el mismo acido clorhidrico pero en menos porcentaje.....si me diluyo la placa en la prueba que tu me dijistes.....pero ya encontre el percloruro...lo encontre como a una hora de mi casa y ya biene solo para verterlo en la placa....me cuesta 15$



me alegro por que lo encontraste


----------



## PEBE (Ene 17, 2010)

ya probe con acido muriatico con agua oxigenada y funciona muy bien solo que hay que atinarle a las cantidades y eso lleva tiempo


----------



## g.corallo (Ene 18, 2010)

explic un poco mejor lo de atinarle a las cantidades por que no entendi bien


----------



## PEBE (Ene 22, 2010)

lo que pasa es que como es una mezcla de agua oxigenada con acido muriatico puedes correr el error de o ponerle mucha agua o ponerle mucho acido y lleva tiempo experimentar con las cantidades


----------



## PEBE (Feb 3, 2010)

el agua oxigenada es lo que importa en la mezcla es la que hace que precisamente se oxide el cobre


----------



## roberto sirigu (Feb 4, 2010)

sea el agua oxigenada oxida el cobre y el ácido muriático lo separa por completo del PCB Perfecto! ...........y 
con un poco de paciencia todo OK


----------



## PEBE (Feb 4, 2010)

si, vale la pena intentar con acido muriatico y agua oxigenada, en verdad es mas bararato por que aca en mexico el cloruro ferrico el cuarto de litro cuesta 26 pesos que son como 2 dolares y cacho y el litro de acido muriatico cuesta 7 pesos!! mas el agua oxigenada unos $17 te cuesta la mezcla para hacer decenas de plaquitas


----------



## Tavo (Feb 4, 2010)

Yo les voy a contar algo asombroso.

Resulta que yo tenía una botella de medio litro de percloruro ferrico que era de mi papá cuando era pibe el se dedicaba a hacer placas como yo...
Y las vez pasada como un gil hice una placa y dejé el percloruro en un plato sopero afuera en el patio.
Resulta que llovió un monton y me olvidé de entrar el percloruro. Y se imaginarán, quedó un desastre y yo pensé que ya no servía mas... Y hoy acabo de hacer una placa con ese mismo percloruro. INCREIBLE lo bueno que es ese percloruro.

Conclusión: Las cosas buenas la hacían antes. Tiene mas de 18 años ese percloruro y sigue comiendo, y eso que ya hice unas cuantas placas!!

Saludos! Y aguante el percloruro ferrico bueno.
Tavo10.

PD; No me acuerdo la marca, sinó, me vuelvo a comprar otro igual (si es que existe la fábrica ).


----------



## PEBE (Feb 7, 2010)

si,es verdad las cosas viejas son mas "aguantadoras", ya me imagino el desastre cuando se te derramo .a mi una vez se me cayo en la tierra el cloruro ferrico y vaya que mancha, la tierra quedo cafe como por un mes

te dire que antes no tenia ni idea de como reciclar el cloruro ferrico y simplemente lo neutralizaba, pero voy a intentar lo que dicessaludos


----------



## TRUERMS (Mar 12, 2010)

Hola foreros.
Sobre la AGUA FUERTE, Dado que este foro es internacional no debería usarse este nombre, dado que aquí en Chile he preguntado por esa agua fuerte y me han dado una cantidad de productos químicos diferentes ya me imagino lo que pasa en otros pauses de lengua hispana da para pensar, digamos las cosas como son ÁCIDO CLORHÍDRICO, Pero no se angustien si no se los venden dado que es parte fundamental de muchos explosivos potentes.
Adiós


----------



## PEBE (Mar 14, 2010)

JiJi,aqui en Mèxico lo encuentro en las tiendas para el hogar como "destapacaños" si se imaginara la gente que no solo puede destaparle la cañeria si no deshacersela por completo con una mezcla adecuada de agentes y es verdad, este foro es intenacional y les recomiendo el post de regionalismos para que se den una idea.saludos.


----------



## osk_rin (Mar 14, 2010)

no habia leido eso de que se podia hacer con acido muriático.... pero..
de ahora en adelante asaltare las cosas de limpieza del baño y el botiquín de primeros auccilios jaja


----------



## leop4 (Mar 14, 2010)

yo uso acido nitrico cortado con agua no es tan corrosivo y no daña la piel pero igual uso guantes y barbilla cuando lo uso.


----------



## Astharoth (Abr 14, 2010)

Buenas soluciones que reemplazan al Ferrico, pero ¿?cuantas veces puedo usar la solución? de  acido muriatico con agua oxigenada, porque el cloruro Ferrico yo lo uso unas 5 veces y después lo desecho.


----------



## PEBE (Abr 14, 2010)

Pues, mira la mezcla pierde efectvidad cuando se empieza a tornar color verde (oxido de cobre) y pues tambien pierde "poder" cuando el agua oxigenada ya no esta tan oxigenada jejeje,algo que me paso a mi es que por no dejar bien tapado el acido muriatico, este fue perdiendo su efectividad ya que una vez que reacciona ya no es enteramente acido, si no que libera agua y sales y esto le da inpureza a tu reactivo.Cuando de plano notes que tu mezcla ataca tu baquelita muy muy lento, lo mejor que puedes hacer es comprar acido nuevo y aunque este metodo de ataque es un poco mas laboreoso y tedioso es mas barato y rendidor.Saludos


----------



## petersolarte (May 2, 2010)

felicitaciones pibe


----------



## Electron772 (Jul 15, 2010)

Estoy de acuerdo el aguarras y el acido muriatico son diferentes """CUIDADO ANTES DE MEZCLAR ALGUN QUIMICO"" primero investiguen bien,antes de mezclar quimicos...Cuidense Dios los bendiga.


----------



## piovi (Oct 8, 2010)

Yo utilice acido muriatico, lo meti puro en un tupper y le mande la placa pero ya perdi la cuenta de cuantas horas han pasado y todavia no se termina es increible lo que me esta pasando, ya cmo no aguantaba mas y pasaban las horas lo puse  a baño maria con agua muy caliente y nada, sumergi la placa en medio litro de acido muriatico "puro" que sera malo el acido?? gracias! saludos!


----------



## Estampida (Oct 8, 2010)

piovi dijo:


> sera malo el acido?? gracias! saludos!


 
Y el agua oxigenada, no lo puedes conseguir.


----------



## Electron772 (Oct 8, 2010)

Hola piovi ,mira tienes que ponerle una parte de agua Oxigenada preferible de 110 volumenes,enveses es dificil de conseguir yo he usado el que usan para curaciones y si funciona en 15 minutos elimina el cobre,yo lo he usado asi: un vaso de acido muriatico ,un 1/4 de taza de agua oxigenada trata de que este en un ambiente calido que no este frio,para que la activacion sea mas rapida,ten mucho cuidado al usar quimicos usa las protecciones necesarias,guantes ,mascarilla,lentes.
Que tengas buen dia.


suerte..


----------



## cesar lazo (Oct 9, 2010)

estoy muy de acuerdo con tu respuesta electron....he creado muchas placas con ese metodo y va muy bien...aun con el agua oxigenda para curaciones....

para mayor efectividad... mezcla 2 partes de agua oxigenada con una parte de acido....


cuidate!!!!! suerte.....

cesar lazo


----------

